# 3,000 members!



## Andy R (Apr 11, 2005)

Are getting close to hitting 3,000 members!  The last 4 weeks we have averaged 20 new members per week.  So that means we should have about 3.5 weeks for us to hit 3,000.


----------



## middie (Apr 11, 2005)

we almost have 3,000 members???? man this place really did grow didn't it?


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 11, 2005)

I noticed we hit a growth spurt... the forum has felt very "alive" which I consider a great thing. 

Now to assemble our 3,000 members and take over the world!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 11, 2005)

I *L-O-V-E* having new members join us, and join in our discussions!!!  

I love the diversity that new members bring into our discussions!!!  

Wow - 3,000 members?? Really?? How great is that!!???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 12, 2005)

Cool! But why isnt there more traffic in our virtual Cafe???!! We made a LOT of virtual brisket and it went to waste! We had to feed it to the allegator.


----------



## Heat (Apr 12, 2005)

*yay!!*

3000 members!! Hahahah Sushi them alligators love you!!
I too Michael like having the new members! It makes  for the puuuuuuuurfect website!


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 12, 2005)

I like having so many members, but where are they?

Come on folks, you are members, so post!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Apr 12, 2005)

A.J. is here, I tell all people I know about this, Our great site!!!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 17, 2005)

Andy R said:
			
		

> Are getting close to hitting 3,000 members! The last 4 weeks we have averaged 20 new members per week. So that means we should have about 3.5 weeks for us to hit 3,000.


 
Andy - I love how when you go back an analyze the date, figure out the trends, and make a prediction ... things shift and the model doesn't work any more! 6 days ago you predicted 3.5 weeks to reach 3,000 registered members ... according to the new model ... we should be there in the next week to 10 days!


----------



## Heat (Apr 18, 2005)

Wow!! A Week to 10 days? We are hoppin'. But i dont see a lot of them posting. Thanks Michael for the update.  You are very informative, and usally very right!! So, keep up the good work!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 19, 2005)

As of right now .... we have 27 members and 216 guests on our site! 

And we only need 16 more to have 3,000 members!!!!  

Yes, Heat, I'm with you ... I wish more guests would become members and join in the discussions! The more the merrier!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 19, 2005)

Well I heard - ok read somewhere on the net - that on most forums the average number of people posting regularly is around 10% of membership total....

I know that it took me a while looking around and trying to figure things out on this forum before I posted. I still found that it was hard to get to 'know' people. I guess it all depends why people come here, as to if they will post or not. Many may use the site just to research some good recipes or great tips, I know I did at first.

Jocelyne


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 20, 2005)

Humm .. digging around to find the decorations to celebrate our 3,000th member ... just 4 more away ....


----------



## MJ (Apr 20, 2005)

Hmmm. 3 more to go. I wonder who it will be???


----------



## Heat (Apr 20, 2005)

I dunno MJ, maybe an alein from outerspace! Hehehhehe
Or someone with the name MJ #2 hahahah And, only 2 more to gooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Heat (Apr 20, 2005)

*Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*

2,999 and holding breath!!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 20, 2005)

I know.... I tried to get my friend to be the 3000... no go she is the 2999th...  HEY at least she is HERE now!!


----------



## Heat (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thats right!!*

Thats whats important!! Thanks Whos your friend? Introduce us?


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 20, 2005)

Ahhhh she cannot post yet - I messaged Andy, she is having problems at the mo... she is in the logged in members, Lena...


----------



## MJ (Apr 20, 2005)

Charlotte said:
			
		

> Ahhhh she cannot post yet - I messaged Andy, she is having problems at the mo... she is in the logged in members, Lena...


She is awaiting an Email confirmation.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you - I suspected that and asked her to check it - she did not receive it yet and it's past midnight where she is - and she had to retire...

Thanks!
Jocelyne
who is happy that her friend will be here!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 20, 2005)

WOOHOO !~!~!~!~!~!~!~

Got my friend Choco to sign up!

Welcome to our newest member, ChocoGirl1 
She is number 3000 !!!

Jocelyne


----------



## middie (Apr 20, 2005)

awesome !!!! charlotte that's great thank you !!! congrats choco on being # 3,000 !!!!


----------



## Heat (Apr 20, 2005)

*Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You go girl!! Wow!! 3000 members! MJ You starting the party?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 20, 2005)

Yep .... ChocoGirl1 is #3,000!

Break out the cake, break out the milk and cookies, break out the sparking bubblie ....!!!!!!

Humm ... I might get dressed again and go to Taco Bell and get a dozen tacos ...


----------



## Heat (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Michael, Can you bring me a Taco Salad?? Hey why not Taco Bell for EVERYONE!!


----------



## MJ (Apr 20, 2005)

Heat said:
			
		

> You go girl!! Wow!! 3000 members! MJ You starting the party?


You can start the party Heat! WOO HOO!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2005)

Whooooo Hooooooo - and Charlotte gets a special flower bouquet and a case of champagne for bringing in a friend (even if not 3,000th - it sure was close!!!!

Running to get flowers and champagne now


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 20, 2005)

OH but... I brought in my TWO friends!!

2999 and 3000!!!

Lena and ChocoGirl!!


There you go - and thanks!!!

Jocelyne


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2005)

Well now........a bigger bouquet is in order and a true Champagne is coming right up.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you thank you!!  Much obliged!!

Jocelyne


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 20, 2005)

i haven't partied for years, but here goes!!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL chocolatechef - I'l be "DD" and have asprin and ice packs ready


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Elf!

I needed that!  

I got drunk last night on an iced green tea / herbal tea mixture.  Man, they were right when they say that mixed drinks give the worst hangovers!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah, choc - gotta watch out for them Red Zinger Stingers!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2005)

chocolatechef!!!!!  Don't you know you can't mix your teas like that - I bet you don't remember half of what you did last night but that information is safe with me...................................................
........................................................
.......................................................
........................................................
.......................................................

well, it depends on the opening bid


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 21, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> chocolatechef!!!!! Don't you know you can't mix your teas like that - I bet you don't remember half of what you did last night but that information is safe with me...................................................
> ........................................................
> .......................................................
> ........................................................
> ...


 
Pm me for your choice of some of my equipment.   

Cooking equipment is better than mere money.....and I don't want my activities to be publicized.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2005)

lol chocolatechef - yes - kitchen stuff is much more prized than money - but not to worry - I never tell on my friends anyway - I was gonna ask for the money first then leave the country


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 21, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> lol chocolatechef - yes - kitchen stuff is much more prized than money - but not to worry - I never tell on my friends anyway - I was gonna ask for the money first then leave the country


 
Thanks -- I guess my bluff worked!   

I wasn't really gonna give up the stuff!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2005)

No fair playing MY game!!! lol  I wouldn't give it up either - it would be like giving up a part of your family.  People don't understand why I don't loan cookbooks.  I've had too many not returned.  And it's hard for me to let anyone borrow any of my large stockpots too - or just about anything out of my kitchen lol - I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 21, 2005)

KE, took MANY Years of lending favorite books and NOT getting them back before I started a small notebook last year - now I write in it every time I lend someone a book or when I borrow one from someone... and there are MANY I will never lend! I don't have enough in my cookbook collection yet, only 64 books so far... and I did cull my cookbooks a few months ago... had outgrown a few...


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2005)

Culling cookbooks - that must have been  hard to do even if you outgrew them - I could get rid of some of mine though I think.................I think.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 21, 2005)

I could only get rid of a cookbook if it was REALLY crappy .... humm ... actually ... I do have a couple of those that I haven't tossed ...


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a couple of those too Michael - I'd have to do it REALLY fast before I thought about it though.  I stand at around 300 and am running out of room. I'm still a "baby" to the great collectors of the world but I'm still running out of room!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 22, 2005)

Well my mom has quite the collection - when she still had her house she had over 3000 and now she has about 500 left... I did get a few of those and I passed them on... I also did get gret books from some good friends and have kept them. I understand how hard it is to part with cookbooks, it's easier to give them to family and friends... that way they know what we liked about the books. 

Decluttering is really hard to do, especially when it's time to do it with our books...


----------



## ChocoGirl1 (Apr 22, 2005)

CAke, cookies and the bubblie this sounds like my kind of group! I am the 3.000 member . . . thanks for the party the herbal tea was great!

I am WendieJ. friend of Charlotte actually I just came back from her place. Had a nice visit and some yummy banana bread @ midnight. BTW, I am from Ontario, CAnada near the Falls


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 22, 2005)

You made it!!!!

WOOHOO She is here folks!!

the 3000th member!!!


WELCOME my friend!!!

Jocelyne
Hey what about the tiramisu??? wasn't it great too???


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 22, 2005)

We need to add on folks - our home needs a few more rooms and kitchens and libraries filled with cookbooks.  Glad you made it!!!!!!!  

Welcome home!


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 22, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> .. libraries filled with cookbooks.


 

...as long as you make sure some good cookbooks are strewn about in each and every room, ready to be grabbed for inspiration at any moment!

Jocelyne


----------



## Heat (Apr 22, 2005)

*Welcome Chocogirl1 (wendiej)*

Yeah was a good party was'nt it!!  And, hey you outta introduce yourself in the introductions and birthday section too! Nice to have you here.


----------

